# How to Keep Seatpost Rear Rack from Moving



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a seatpost mount rear rack I use for light things like a bike U lock. But every time I go over a pothole, the darn thing moves to the left or right. How do you keep it from moving? Its tighened down as much as possible. Its this model: https://www.filzer.com/img/products/106-lg.jpg

I have no problem buying a new one.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have this one, it can carry a 12 pack on one side, empty on the otherside without distorting so much it hits the spokes. No slipping/slopping around. In other words, it's "OK". Bolts on instead of a quick release, maybe that helps? Performance Bikes sold it to me.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Perhaps slice a piece of old innertube to fit under it around the seatpost - may give it more "grip," to some degree - is your seatpost perhaps slightly too narrow for the clamp, and it can't quite be tightened enough ? Just a thought......


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Go with a Topeak or possibly try tightening your QR a bit more.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

try the bike tube trick or a worn out grip split down the middle and wrapped around the seat tube. I'll try them too since I got the same rack.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I've had the same....*

problem with a QR type seatpost rack. Never could get it to stay put completely. I'm runnig a bolt on rack now and it's much better in that respect. A few things to check are, QR torque, make sure it's tight. Check that the rack clamp is rated and/or properly set up for your seatpost diameter. Did it come with shims? Some do. What I ended up doing to keep the rack from moving while riding was the inner tube wrap that's been mentioned. I split an old tube donw the middle then cut a strip long enough to wrap around the seatpost 3 times and sized it about 1/2" wider than the clamp. Washed it off with soap and water then dried it. Wrapped it around the seat post tight, applied one wrap of electrical tape to hold it in place and then applied the clamp over it. It worked well enough to keep the rack from moving while riding. But it would still move with a firm enough nudge. I got tired of messing with it and went to a bolt on. The last time it moved it took the seatpost with it!  Anyway, I like the bolt on racks much better, they're more secure, though they are more of a pain to remove.

Good Dirt


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Squash said:


> ... I like the bolt on racks much better, they're more secure, though they are more of a pain to remove....


To remove the rack, I remove the seatpost/rack from the bike, then loosen the rack's bolts just enough to slip the rack off the end of the seatpost. Almost quick as a QR version :thumbsup:


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. It seems better on my newer bike - thicker seatpost.


----------

